# New Year's Eve Ideas?



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

What are people doing for New Year's Eve this year? Last year we stayed at home to watch the Burj Fireworks show as we live relatively close by, however, this year friends are over from the UK. While we could have them round at ours I'm concerned that if there is a sand storm or anything on the lead up to party we won't be able to see Burj through our windows. No balcony, can't clean them ourselves. First world problems hey.  

I've tried looking on Timeout etc but vast majority of the events listed are for last year. I realise I've left this late and we may not be able to even book somewhere great, but we only just got notice they are coming out. Inspired ideas will at least enable me to start ringing places to get an idea of availability.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Not that this will help you but someone told me that an outlet that's part of a very well known chain here (which doesn't sell alcohol) is charging something like AED 2K per head at Dubai Mall that night. Unbelievable!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stay in, or take a cool box full of grog to Jumeriah beach - but it will be busy.

I'm of the stay in persuasion.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Our view of the Burj will also be slightly impaired as we'll be at the Hogmanay street party in Edinburgh!!


----------



## Zsmalik121 (Dec 5, 2015)

Windsweptdragon said:


> What are people doing for New Year's Eve this year? Last year we stayed at home to watch the Burj Fireworks show as we live relatively close by, however, this year friends are over from the UK. While we could have them round at ours I'm concerned that if there is a sand storm or anything on the lead up to party we won't be able to see Burj through our windows. No balcony, can't clean them ourselves. First world problems hey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last year before I had a baby, booked a table at barasti,

But this year i will be spending it in Dubai marina at a friends place and will watch the fireworks


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for suggestions. Ended up overpaying for a roof top bar, but the visitors are happy... that's the main thing right...


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Same as last year - working


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Thanks for suggestions. Ended up overpaying for a roof top bar, but the visitors are happy... that's the main thing right...


You're a wonderful host! I would've made my visitors pay


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> You're a wonderful host! I would've made my visitors pay


We are off to Emirates Palace (and we are paying for 6 people!)


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> We are off to Emirates Palace (and we are paying for 6 people!)


Want to make it 8?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You are all extremely generous, except for you Rascal.

Steve make it 10? A nice round figure!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> A nice round figure!


Hence the new year diet Pammy?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You're treading dangerous waters there my friend


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> You're a wonderful host! I would've made my visitors pay


They will pay me back!  

Stupid expensive New Year and stupid paying in advance. I can't believe how much prices have gone up.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> We are off to Emirates Palace (and we are paying for 6 people!)


Best steak and caramelised onion sandwich of my entire life at this place. A little off topic but still...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Best steak and caramelised onion sandwich of my entire life at this place. A little off topic but still...


Agreed - we went there for afternoon tea last week.
Actually amazing value - unlimited refills of the sandwiches, cakes etc.
Very theatrical with everything sprinkled with gold leaf bits!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Want to make it 8?


Sorry - my brother is visiting from UK - so expensive Xmas expected!


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

We only realised the other week that we can see the Burj from our apartment in Jebel Ali (if we look to the right and squint) so we're staying in with some scotch eggs and a bottle of Baileys.

We know how to party.


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

Standanista said:


> Same as last year - working


Well at least you're not alone, I'll also be working, so cheers to us!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> Agreed - we went there for afternoon tea last week.
> Actually amazing value - unlimited refills of the sandwiches, cakes etc.
> Very theatrical with everything sprinkled with gold leaf bits!!


Proper. How much was it? I might get involved when my mum comes back to town..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Made in Sheffield said:


> We only realised the other week that we can see the Burj from our apartment in Jebel Ali (if we look to the right and squint) so we're staying in with some scotch eggs and a bottle of Baileys. We know how to party.


Actually, yours sounds the most appealing to me so far  - no battling with traffic, crowds, stupid drunken twots....


----------



## crystalfisk282 (Dec 6, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Not that this will help you but someone told me that an outlet that's part of a very well known chain here (which doesn't sell alcohol) is charging something like AED 2K per head at Dubai Mall that night. Unbelievable!


Any name of that outlet...??


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I was in New York for NYE a few years ago, we did think about Times Square and Manhattan in general. She lived in Queens, we stayed there.

Also tried NYE in Trafalger Square and Edinburgh. Just don't.

Same goes for anywhere near the Burj K


----------

